# New Owner of WS32, HERON, hull 809



## Frogpix (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi Group,

My name is Steve Waterman. I'm the new owner of the HERON, a Westsail 32. After being browbeat and abused for buying a 'Wetsnail,' I am quite happy with my decision. I'm located in Rockland, Maine and will be keeping the boat here at least during the summer months as I break myself in and learn all the systems and sail configurations. One of the previous owners (former name Kemancha),

(*Carter Cordner* with his W32 Kemancha, #809, took First Overall in the 1995 Marion-Bermuda Cruising Yacht race, edging out two -time winner Wildflower, a Bristol 40. Kemancha was the smallest boat entered in the fleet of 77 yachts, which ranged up to 54 feet.)

I have no intention of racing, but have inherited a huge sail inventory, some of which my prove useful sailing on Penobscot Bay in light airs. My experience sailing is somewhat limited, but I got my SixPack license on a Westsail 32 while I was in the Navy back just after water was invented. My friend, Rear Admiral Jim Cobb, USN, Ret., taught me some of what I know and signed off my experience on the WS32, for which he was a dealer in Virginia. I had intended to purchase a boat and had one on order, but a child was born before the boat was ready, so I sold my position.

This winter will be spent checking out all systems and making sure all systems are 'go.' I am open for ideas about new equipment and would like suggestions and stories of good and bad experiences with various electronic communications equipment, etc. Be advised I am a hard core Macintosh Computer user and would like to hear from like minded people who have used they machines in applications to navigation, etc.

Steve Waterman


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome aboard. Salty boat you have. Don't mind the chiding you'll get. I sail an old heavy design also, but I love her!


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Hi Steve, great boat you have. A good friend of ours has one and he loves it.


----------



## Frogpix (Oct 28, 2010)

WanderingStar said:


> Welcome aboard. Salty boat you have. Don't mind the chiding you'll get. I sail an old heavy design also, but I love her!


I'm sure I'll get some grief. However, I am used to it in other endeavors.
Thanks, and all the best,

Steve


----------



## kevandraper (Aug 30, 2010)

*am about to do the same*

Have just put in an offer on a westsail 32 in California, they look to be damn good yachts despite the "westsnail" syndrome. Will be heading from San Francisco to San Diego and the sea of cortez shortly after taking ownership if all goes well and the offer is accepted. I hope for both our sakes we made the right decision !
I think we did


----------



## Frogpix (Oct 28, 2010)

*Another new owner*

Hi Kevin,

If you have not already joined Westsail dot org, I recommend it. Also, Bud Taplin, a former production manager for Westsail, I recommend you hook up with his website Westsail dot com. He has the answers for most any questions you might have about spare parts, problems, sources of materials and parts for Westsail boats.

Steve Waterman


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Steve, Congrats on acquiring Heron. In Sept. 2007
when former owner Don Lacoste was sailing Heron from Maine to Chesapeake and points south, I arrainged a guest mooring for Heron at our marina (western Long Island Sound) Great boat enjoy! ...and in response
to any harassment/questions of speed...or lack of...below is a account from Don of Heron's run off the New Jersey coast from Sandy Hook to the C and D canal.
Enjoy, Hugo

"In all the trip from Maine to Chesapeake went without a hitch. Good weather and good crew made the difference. Our best run was 30 hours from Atlantic Highlands to the C&D and out to the Sassafras river where we dropped the hook. It was about 215 nm. 
There was some "cheating" done on the Delaware River and C&D Canal. I did do some motorsailing to take advantage of currents before the tide changed.

Saying that, the ride along the NJ coast was magnificent with a strong Westerly that was blowing from 15 to 28 knots. We had all sails up and reached at 7.75 knots with occassional bursts up to 8.6 knots. 
Two 40 plus sailboats were following us but never caught up and lost ground when winds went over 20 knots.

HERON


----------



## oldvet (Jun 5, 2011)

"Be advised I am a hard core Macintosh Computer user and would like to hear from like minded people who have used they machines in applications to navigation, etc."

Suggest you read about the bums at bumfuzzle.com. They will respond if you have questions.


----------

